# Hamsters!?



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Well, I think I want a hamster. I know very little about them, and would like some help from hamster owners. Keep in mind that I am months away from getting one, and will not buy one until I do a ton of research. So-

What is the daily/weekly/monthly maintenance? 
What type of hamster is "best" and why? What type do you have?
What should the cage size be and what should be in it?
Would you reccomend a hamster?


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Bump!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

i find weekly maintenance best

i don't think there is a best hamster i think it depends on what you want from it

Syrian hamsters on average live for 2 - 2.5 years.
They are easy to look after and with plenty of care and attention become very tame
Syrian hamsters are naturally solitary animals and if well cared for are much happier alone; their territorial nature will cause fights if kept in a pair.

Russian dwarf hamsters on average live for 2 years.
Russian dwarf hamsters are highly social and if raised together live happily in same sex pairs or groups They are lively little hamsters and really enjoy being handled once they are used to you

Roborovski dwarf hamsters on average live for 2 years.
Roborovski dwarf hamsters are smaller and quicker than both Russian and Chinese dwarf hamsters They can be hard to handle until they are used to you due to their speed, but have a good temperament.

Chinese dwarf hamsters live for about 2.5-3 years
Chinese dwarf hamsters tend to be slightly thinner than Russian hamsters and have a slightly longer tail than most other hamsters Male Chinese hamsters often live happily in pairs or groups, but the females can be intolerant of each other and may be better living individually

i have female russian dwarf right now but before that i had a male syrian and i found i love them both the same amount but the syrian did new a bigger cage then the russian dwarf

cage size
for a single dwarf should be about 2 foot in length and about 1 foot in width
pic 1 

for a syrian
i think a 2 foot in length and about 1 foot but with multi storys is best
just as long as you check there is no where the hamster can fall from 
pic 2

Yes i would reccomend a hamster if you like rodents they are lovely pets

hope this helps


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

What is the daily/weekly/monthly maintenance? 
It depends on what kind of hamster you have, and the cage size/type. For instance, my male syrian is litter box trained, so I clean out his litter box every day or so. You also have to give them fresh food and water every day. Since Max is litter trained, I don't have to clean his whole cage more than about once a month.

What type of hamster is "best" and why? What type do you have?
I have a male syrian, and that is what I would recommend for a first time hamster owner. Sure, you can only have one syrian, but their personalities are awesome (well, the ones I've had) and males tend to be more cuddly. Females, IME, are more moody, and aren't very interested in you. Plus, syrians tend to be more laid back and are big enough to hold on to. That being said, I have met very sweet, cuddly female dwarfs. 

What should the cage size be and what should be in it?
A lot of the hamster cages on the market aren't very suitable. Dwarfs can usually get out of cages with metal bars, and syrians can get stuck in the plastic tubes. I make all of my rodents' cages out of plastic sterilite bins. Max is currently in a 30 gallon, two level bin cage. Here's a list of what should be in it:
Water bottle - not a dish, as this will just make a mess
Food bowl - I prefer ceramic
Bedding - DO NOT use cedar or pine, only aspen or wood pulp (carefresh, yesterday's news)
Wheel - I've found that an 8" wheel works best for syrians
Toys - hamsters, like all rodents, need something to gnaw on to keep their teeth worn down. Wood chews from the pet store, popsicle sticks, and dog biscuits work great. In addition, toilet paper tubes, newspaper, walnuts, and Kleenex are all great hamster toys to help keep your little beastie entertained.
Nest box - I use small cardboard boxes, like tissue boxes
Litter pan - If you want to litter train your hammy, get a triangle shaped litter pan that goes in the corner, big enough for the hamster to fit inside
Litter - don't use the same bedding you use for the rest of the cage. I use rabbit/guinea pig pellets
Hammocks - I also like to give my boy a hammock or two to sleep in. You can google search "rat hammocks" to see what I'm talking about. I crochet most of Max's, and he loves to rip them up and make them into a nest. 0_o

Would you reccomend a hamster?
I think hamsters make wonderful pets, provided that you're committed to giving it the best care you can for its whole life - not just pamper the critter for the first two weeks and then get bored with it. Trust me, its not just 7 year olds that do this, adults are equally as guilty (LOL, trust me, I've worked with an animal shelter for 6 years, and I've seen the poor creatures that get handed off because owners just "don't have time any more")


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Thanks for all the information! I am veering towards dwarfs right now, I have experience with other small animals, and like the fact that you can keep more then one together plus the shelter near me has them often.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Good thing I found this when I did! I'm getting a hamster! He will be a male, a Syrian probably and I have no idea what color-hopefully brown. I'm naming him Hazza or Harry- OF COURSE after Harry Styles from 1D..... god im in love..... but anyway. He will be in a ten gallon aquarium.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

I'd say a 10 gallon tank long is a minimum for hamsters, but I think a 20 gallon long is much better because hamsters are very active. They aren't lazy slugs like everyone thinks!


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

I know. We had the tank from a recent pet that died, so we figured instead of wasting about $12 bucks turn it into a habitat 4 something else after we scrub it down.


----------



## Maddybelle (Sep 29, 2012)

Aquariums can be dangerous for hammies, especially Syrians, because there is no cross breeze and our good friend ammonia will built up very quickly, causing respiratory problems. Just be very diligent with cage cleaning, probably have to do a complete clean once a week or so.


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok! Thanks.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

I recommend checking out hamstercentral.com

What is the daily/weekly/monthly maintenance? 

I clean all cages once a week. I take all plastic/bleachable supplies out and bleach them in the sink. I disinfect all wooden supplies using this: http://www.pangeareptile.com/store/32-oz-spray-bottle-with-disinfectant.html

I replace all bedding and wipe down all surfaces with the disinfectant listed above.


What type of hamster is "best" and why? What type do you have?
I have a Chinese, that is considered a dwarf. She's TINY and very calm, and shy. I rarely see her out and about. I also have a syrian ham, and she's out and about and begs for love. For someone who wants a hamster that wants to be held, I recommend a Syrain ham. 


What should the cage size be and what should be in it?

My dwarf (chinese) ham is in a 20G tall, with 2 levels. (with at least an 8 inch wheel)

My Syrain ham is in a 60Gallon ferret cage. I firmly believe that syrians need LOTS of space. (with at least a 11 inch wheel)
The minimum size for a dwarf would be 20 gallons, and the min size for a syrian ham would be 40G

Would you reccomend a hamster?

Totally, as long as you are willing to provide it with what it needs, including exercise, love and diet. 


I really recommend http://www.hamstercentral.com/


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks. I'm sure we could both use that. I hope it's ok I post some of my questions here, instead of starting a new thread on the same topic.


----------



## Crowntails (Feb 12, 2013)

Maddybelle said:


> Aquariums can be dangerous for hammies, especially Syrians, because there is no cross breeze and our good friend ammonia will built up very quickly, causing respiratory problems. Just be very diligent with cage cleaning, probably have to do a complete clean once a week or so.


Not if you have a screen top. Most hamster owns have an aquarium tank with a screen top for air flow. That's how I kept my Russian Dwarf and he lived 2 1/2 years.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

Crowntails said:


> Not if you have a screen top. Most hamster owns have an aquarium tank with a screen top for air flow. That's how I kept my Russian Dwarf and he lived 2 1/2 years.


I agree! And if you have an aquarium for your syrian, who will poop and pee A LOT MORE, just keep the tank clean!


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

Bryanacute, in a ten gallon, maybe you should get a couple dwarfs instead of a Syrian?


----------



## bryzy (Nov 3, 2012)

MattsBettas, I was thinking about that. It depends on the stock of my petsmart and the prices. Also, I hope you don't mind me posting here instead of starting a new thread.


----------



## rmarkham (Oct 4, 2012)

MattsBettas said:


> Bryanacute, in a ten gallon, maybe you should get a couple dwarfs instead of a Syrian?




I think that a 10 gallon is too small for dwarfs.. and most species of dwarf hamster need to be housed alone. The only type I've heard of doing okay together are robos... 

Just because they're smaller doesn't mean they need a small tank. They are very active and need room to run around and do hamster stuff. I think a 20 gallon long would be a min size. Basically, any tank "made" for hamsters is going to be too small. 

You could always use a large plastic bin, and cut out part, and replace it with a screen for a cheaper option.


----------

